# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  The Hag Tree WIP

## arsheesh

Hi everyone,

So I've decided to dive into the hand-drawn battlemap scene.  Here's a sketch of something I'm currently working on.  A coven of hags have taken up residence in the hollow of a massive tree in the middle of a swamp.  When completed this piece will contain several layers, each showing the interior of a different level of the tree hut. 

Hope to have an update sometime next week.

----------


## Caenwyr

fascinating first sketch, Arsheesh, and in a style I'm not used to seeing from you! Will follow this one closely  :Wink:

----------


## Domino44

This is looking really cool! I love the way the tree looks already.

----------


## Adfor

This is looking spiffy so far! This will be awesome when it's done, good work Arsheesh!

----------


## ThomasR

Nice start ! The free doodling vibe is really tangible and yet, one can easily see where this is going. I would love it if my clients sketches looked like this  :Wink:  The mark of a master

----------


## arsheesh

Thanks everyone.  OK here's an update.  The linework for the exterior of the tree is now complete, next up I'll tackle the interior bits, starting with the crow's nest at the top of the tree.  Within the tree there will be fourth other levels or sub-levels, the kitchen and dining room, the bedroom, the apothecary and the root cellar/pantry.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Gidde

This is really cool! Looking forward to the interiors.

----------


## arsheesh

Thanks Gidde.  A bit of progress.  Here we have about half of the interior areas.  Starting from the tree top and working down we have the Crows Nest (which may or may not actually house crows), nest we have the loft where the hags sleep, and finally the apothecary where they brew their dark elixirs.  Still to come are the kitchen, dinning room and root cellar.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## arsheesh

...and I think this about wraps up the linework, on to flatting in the colors.

----------


## XCali

One of the hardest parts(for me) of doing a map is getting the line work right. I can definitely see how much effort went into yours. This is going to be a fun one.  :Smile:

----------


## arsheesh

Thank you XCali.  OK, made a little progress here.  This is level one of the tree done.  This is a small version, the full size map is like 6000x9000 px and is testing my system's capacities at the moment.  I'll show some closeups of the individual areas when I post the finished piece.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Voolf

Ow man that is creazy good work. Splendid linework, and then the colours and lighting effect... Lovely details. Masterpiece already.

----------


## arsheesh

Thank you very much Voolf, I'm so glad you like it.  

OK, took a while but the completed map may be found here.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Fantasy Atlas

This is ace. 

I agree with XCali that you've put in a lot of time to get the line art right before bring on the colour and it really pays off. The detail of the dissected creatures on the tables is excellent. 

The colours aren't what I'd imagined them to be but work really well at bringing atmosphere.

----------


## dragonsofshadowvale

That's some splendid work! Are you doing another map for where that ladder leads?

----------


## Olooriel

Amazing work! Beautiful atmosphere and detail, and really interesting to see the progress on this.

----------

